# Old School Pink Horrors



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

ok well I just Bought 28 old school Pink Horrors so I could have two units of 30 if i wanted to feild them. Now looking at these old stlye casts they can only make you smile. but then i think back to thier old rules. I did not have a chaos army back then and only played them a couple of times. i rember if they got killd they would split in to two and you would replace the pink guy with two blue guys. dose any one rember what there stats were and how they worked?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

stevenhassell said:


> ...dose any one rember what there stats were and how they worked?


You replaced the Pink one with 2 Blue ones. A bit impractical but quite fun in many ways. Roughly 1 Blue Horror was ½ as good as 1 Pink Horror, so instead of BS4 they had 2 and the like. I do not have specific stats, but back in the days things had a lot higher stats to start with.

The most fun aspect of it all was that the unit actually gained Unit Strength for each pink horror killed which made fear damn unpredictable but also useful


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Also as I remember it, only the pinkies were casters - so as your pink horrors were killed, your casting ability went down, but your numbers increased.

Fun times!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Critta said:


> Also as I remember it, only the pinkies were casters - so as your pink horrors were killed, your casting ability went down, but your numbers increased.
> 
> Fun times!


Aah yea, that was the drawback, fun times indeed:grin:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The last time this rule was in print was in the Ravening hordes booklet.
Pink horrors were 21 pts and had WS5, ST 4, 2 attacks and init 6 and no save
When they were killed they became 2 blue horrors who had WS3, ST,3, 1 ATT, and INIT 7.
If this infringes GW draconian copyrite I apologise but I think as I haven't covered the complete statline and the rules are obsolete a and freely available in the public domain it should be ok if not I'm sure a mod will remove it


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

lol i dont think the GW nizis will be at your door any time soon, thanks for the info Neibatte.:victory:


----------

